# Sticky  Important: water level reports



## Steve

If you are interested in these please read and download from these links. They will be up for a limited time:

http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf

http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf

http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf


----------



## etech61

Steve said:


> If you are interested in these please read and download from these links. They will be up for a limited time:
> 
> http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf
> 
> http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf
> 
> http://com.outdoorhub.static.s3.amazonaws.com/ads.michigansportsman/HEC_fishery_update_2012v2.pdf



Good information thanks


----------

